# PB13-Ultra vs. Epik Conquest



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Since these two monster subwoofers are both $1500, does anyone have any comparative thoughts in terms of musicality and home theater output? I don't intend for this to be one of those "Sub X is better than Y" because clearly they are both world-class products. 

If I had to take a guess, I'd say that the Conquest with its 18" driver would outperform the PB13-Ultra just based on the sheer volume of air it is able to displace and also the larger cabinet size. However, I can't back this up from a qualitative perspective since I've never heard either sub. 

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra.cfm

http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/ConquestSpecifications.html



I'd be interested in seeing detailed third-party tests and graphs if there were available as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kioko12 said:


> If I had to take a guess, I'd say that the Conquest with its 18" driver would outperform the PB13-Ultra just based on the sheer volume of air it is able to displace and also the larger cabinet size. However, I can't back this up from a qualitative perspective since I've never heard either sub ...


I never heard any of this subs too ... like you said, they're both winners; but if both have the same bottom frequency response (let's say 15Hz) I will say that SVS performs better or has a better desing because it uses a smaller woofer 13" instead of 18" and the amp is just 750 watts instead of the 1000 watts on the epik ... :yes:

Just my opinion ... and I'm no expert designing or understanding how this subs works :hide:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

the svs is proven to be a fantastic performer via the tests ilkka had done.

the epik doesn't even post it's FR spec on their website.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i wonder if Epik could be contacted via email for the FR specs??

matt


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> i wonder if Epik could be contacted via email for the FR specs??
> 
> matt


Good idea ... :T

(After reading your post I just did it ... let's see what they respond :bigsmile


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I did a serch online ... I found this http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=9164136&postcount=8 ... I don't know if it helps or not :huh:

This seems interesting http://epiksubwoofers.com/C2.pdf ... is a lab test and tech notes :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

This is a nice review http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/subwoofer-reviews/subwoofers/epik-conquest-subwoofer.html ... and this is the graph


----------



## kyle_k (Oct 10, 2007)

salvasol said:


> I never heard any of this subs too ... like you said, they're both winners; but if both have the same bottom frequency response (let's say 15Hz) I will say that SVS performs better or has a better desing because it uses a smaller woofer 13" instead of 18" and the amp is just 750 watts instead of the 1000 watts on the epik ... :yes:
> 
> Just my opinion ... and I'm no expert designing or understanding how this subs works :hide:


I have no idea which is the better performer either, but that statement is very backwards... larger woofers are typically more linear here is why...

to give you an idea. a 13" woofer has about 0.065 square meters of cone area while an 18" is about 0.11

that means the 18" woofer at 16mm peak to peak is going to match the 13" at 28mm! 

I would bet the 18" woofer is going to be far more linear in that range.


----------

